# Using the Melting Dish Tutorial



## lazersteve (Jul 31, 2007)

My new video tutorial is now posted on my website.

http://www.goldrecovery.us

Click 'I Agree', select the 'Using the Melting Dish' video and wait for the buffering. The video will automatically start.

Please post your comments and questions here:

Melting Dish Comments

Steve


----------

